# inside trap disaster



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

does anyone know how to clean a main sewer line from an inside trap without flooding the place in sewage when jetting from the vent is not an option due to the trap being set backwards? I'm just curious because my boss is angry but he is not giving me the solution. The main line was in an apt building and the whole system was filled.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Plantificus said:


> does anyone know how to clean a main sewer line from an inside trap without flooding the place in sewage when jetting from the vent is not an option due to the trap being set backwards? I'm just curious because my boss is angry but he is not giving me the solution. The main line was in an apt building and the whole system was filled.


 What do you mean the trap is set backwards? Cast iron?

What about pulling a wc and using a K1500?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Dig sewer line outside jet from outside the apartment install an outside clean out when finished for future problems keep the mess out side without disturbing tenants or possible flooding during cleanings in the future. Nice little up sell
Trap backwards??? what kind of apartment building? One of those 12 + Brick buildings type?


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

RJ Pascone said:


> What do you mean the trap is set backwards? Cast iron?
> 
> What about pulling a wc and using a K1500?




pulling a wc wouldn't make sense because the blockage was between trap and main so I would have just got caught up in the trap


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Dig sewer line outside jet from outside the apartment install an outside clean out when finished for future problems keep the mess out side without disturbing tenants or possible flooding during cleanings in the future. Nice little up sell
> Trap backwards??? what kind of apartment building? One of those 12 + Brick buildings type?



The trap was backwards meaning you would have to "whip it" to go trap out. I believe it was a 12 unit and made of brick as well. I didn't think of the up sell because it was 900 on Saturday night and they wanted the problem solved then, the soonest we could dig would have been Monday :wallbash:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The only thing I’ll jet from inside is a tub. Send a cable down the system and sound out the main cleanout or hook up a transmitter head. Leave the cable in the system. Ducttape your jetter head onto the cable and tow the jetter hose up the system using your cable as the tow rope. Once you have the head at the top of the system tie a thin steel cable on the end of the jetter head. Pull the head back down to the bottom of the system and start jetting your way back up using the steel cable as a guide to get the hose to go into the right bends of wyes and combos till you get back to the top. 

You can paypal my jetting instruction fees to me thank you.:laughing:


----------

